# Check it out;



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Put togather my new toy.S&W 5.45 x 39 upper and New Frontier Armory lower.Hope to sling some lead next day or two,will post a report.:yes:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats! What magazine are you using?

glassplus and I sighted my 5.45 AR in after Saturday's shoot at his place. Man, I'm liking this rifle! Ammo is dirt cheap and we were getting great results on steel plates out at 225 yards with a 1x EoTech and commie Milsurp ammo.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Be sure to tell me how the Frontier lower works, have 5 on order now. LOOks like a nice build!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.Scuba, the upper came with a c-products mag made for 5.45 x 39 stamped on the follower and the metal mag itself.I ordered 2 more from CDNN for 12.99 apeice.Still haven't been to shoot it yet,soon,will give report.I had to change out the trigger spring in the lower to the one supplied with the upper.Recomended for shooting 5.45x39.


----------

